# Bordertown Cookoff Clover SC



## WalterSC (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok yall want pics try these out and tell me what yall think. Niki and I did Bordertown BBQ Comp in Clover SC this weekend. It was a all butt event , and we came in 3rd out of 12 teams there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2008)

Great job Walter and Nikki!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Great job Squeel Appeal!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2008)

Ya done good buddy.  Anyone else we know there?  Hope to see you at some point this year.  Maybe fall SOTB.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice finish. What's this short sleeve stuff? Looks like summer.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nice finish. What's this short sleeve stuff? Looks like summer.


What is this summer you speak of??


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 31, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nice finish. What's this short sleeve stuff? Looks like summer.



Well them butts was still hot and I was pulling by hand that and the fact the more I pulled and got ready to fix the turn in plate I really didnt notice the cold. It did catch up to me once I was done , I was glad we brought a coffee machine, LOL!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 31, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Ya done good buddy.  Anyone else we know there?  Hope to see you at some point this year.  Maybe fall SOTB.



Well Q2U , Chuckwagon BBQ , Palmetto Cookers , thatsall I can remember now so if I left anybody off the list sorry bou tthat, LOL!!I honestly dont know about the judging part right now , the only dates I got locked in stone are the comps , our next one is Hammin and Jammin in North Augusta S.C. May 16th - 17th , if anyone here would like to come and cook with us let me know and we will work it out.  Fall SOTB might just be a possibility if I dont judge I might be looking at cooking at that one, or  helping with cooking with anybody that will be there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 31, 2008)

congratulations on your outstanding finish!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 31, 2008)

Bordertown Scores

Border Town BBQ Cook off 

Clover SC. 
29 Mar 08 
Team Name Score 

Casey's Big Dawg BBQ 15.36 
Firehouse Grill 14.90 
Team Sqeel Appeal 14.88 
Pickin' Porkers 14.64 
Q-2-U 14.60 
Outlaw Bar-B-Q 14.28 
Pork O Butts 14.27 
Clover VFD 14.10 
Back Yard Dawgs 13.65 
Palmetto Cookers 13.63 
Chuckwagon 13.51 
Charlie McDonald 13.37


----------

